

Userinfuser: Open Source Gamification Platform - emson
http://code.google.com/p/userinfuser/

======
emson
Gamification is a bit of buzz word at the moment. Has anyone used this
opensource project? Does anyone have any other suggestions of projects like
this?

~~~
nlake44
Check out <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Badges> as well.

